# 29875 & 29877



## kristinab (Nov 18, 2008)

How would you bill for codes 29875 and 29877 for Medicare patients vs non Medicare patients?


----------



## mbort (Nov 18, 2008)

you would *never *bill the 29877 with the 29875 for Medicare. If the documentation supports a seperate compartment then you would need to change it to G0289.


----------



## nrichard (Nov 18, 2008)

*ortho coding for two years*

I completely agree reporting the G code is correct. I'm in Florida and we had some of our other carriers that wanted these two CPT codes reported in the same mannor.


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Nov 18, 2008)

As far as commerical carriers go, if they are not in different compartments of the knee, they SHOULD be billable.  Don't forget to append the 59 modifier to identify that they were done in different compartments.  If they were done in the same compartment, only one code is billable.


----------

